# Moving to Munich this winter !!



## newguyinde (Aug 28, 2012)

Hi Folks,

After lot of discussions and negotiations, my employer will be moving me to Munich this winter. However, I am little skeptical on pay that i have been offered. So wanted to figure out whats the approx cost of living in Munich for self and spouse. 

Heard a lot about it being costlier compared to other cities, so that is a bit scary.

Cost heads that I will be looking at is :
Apartment - Small 1BR or Studio should suffice for 2 people
Utilities
Internet
Food & Groceries
Transportation - Assuming will be using public transport

Do let me know your opinion on the same.


----------



## James3214 (Jun 25, 2009)

As I quick guess I would say....

Apartment - Small 1BR or Studio should suffice for 2 people - 500-800€ per month
Utilities - 100€
Internet - 50€
Food & Groceries 200€ 
Transportation - Assuming will be using public transport - 100€ but get a bike...its cheaper and easier to get around!


----------



## CostOfLiving (Jul 3, 2012)

Hey! Here are some answers to your question:

Apartment - Small 1BR or Studio should suffice for 2 people
Prices per square meter (or ~10 square feet) are from 14 € to 27 €. ( including Utilities) It depends on the location and the style of the house (old/new building).

Internet:
DSL-Speed Internet (flatrate) is about 30 €

Food & Groceries:
Difficult to say, depends on your needs. 

Transportation - Assuming will be using public transport

Monthly ticket (city zone) is: 46,5 €
Single ticket (city zone) is 2,50 €
One gallon of fuel (regular 95) is about 6,5 € / 1 liter about 1,70 € (changing daily)

All the best for you,

Fabian


----------



## newguyinde (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks James & Fabian.

Which areas would be best to stay for a married couple, keeping in mind security and prices. My work location would be somewhere south of Munich, dont know exactlywhere as of now.


----------

